# Agenda 21/Agenda 2030 There is No Difference........



## nononono (Feb 9, 2019)

*Alexandria Ocasio Cortez and her " Green New Deal " is nothing more than *
*a Pure Socialist Program.....*

*The current psycho babble about it is to confuse the uninformed.....*













*Agenda 21/Agenda 2030 There is No Difference*

Oct 4, 2017
Posted at 16:05h  by  Tom DeWeese    https://americanpolicy.org/author/tom-deweese/

*Editor’s Note:*
_Many times in the past year, when I have continued to use the term Agenda 21, people will rush in to correct me – “It’s Agenda 2030 now!” Well, yes and no. This is what the UN does – it changes names and titles like a judo move – but the plan is the same. Remember, that’s just what ICLEI did a few years ago when they changed their name. They were originally named the International Council for Local Environmental Initiative. But when we started to reveal that they were part of a global movement to change our way of life by inserting themselves into local policy making, they quickly moved to drop the “international” from their name. Now they are simply known as “ICLEI – Local Governments for Sustainability.” That’s how these cock roaches seek to hide when a bright light is shown on them. The name changes, but the game is the same.   _

_The 2030 Agenda is nothing more than a reboot of Agenda 21. The UN uses such updates of plans to keep their people excited and involved. The 2030 Agenda simply goes in to more detail as to how and what they intend to do. Remember, Agenda 21 was introduced as the “comprehensive blueprint for the reorganization of human society.” The 2030 Agenda gives more detail on how that is to be done, along with providing a more specific date for its full implementation. In reality there’s nothing new here. *It’s still Agenda 21!* _

_So, I wanted to reissue an article I wrote in 2015 about Agenda 2030, when it was first announced, to help build understanding of its threat, but to also assure you that Agenda 21 and its goal to restructure the world is still very much alive. As I say in the article, now we should better understand what we are fighting because they are clearly telling us. Please pass this on and help others to understand the threat. It’s very real.  _

_Tom DeWeese 


*It’s 1992 All Over Again.*
*A New Agenda 21 Threatens Our Way of Life*
*By Tom DeWeese*


If you had a time machine and could travel back to 1992 as the UN’s Earth Summit was underway, your efforts to abort this subversive policy would be aided by all you had experienced in the Orwellian world of “Sustainable Living”. You wouldn’t have to wonder what the NGOs who created it had in mind. You wouldn’t have to trust the news media to provide the details. You would know because you would have lived it. You would know that Nancy Pelosi’s open claim that Agenda 21 is a “comprehensive blue print” for the reorganization of human society was true.  And what’s more; you don’t like it!

We were told, without hesitation, that Agenda 21 was aimed at destroying free enterprise. That it is was a clarion call for humans to live on less and that the Earth could no longer sustain the consumptive appetite of United States of America. They told us, but so many weren’t listening. It took over 15 years for many to finally understand the agenda of Agenda 21. By then it was firmly entrenched in every government agency, every community plan, and every school curriculum. So much so that many now say it is impossible to combat.  That it’s a done deal.

Well, guess what, Agenda 21 is not a done deal and one of the main forces to recognize that fact is the UN itself, along with a mob of enabling Non-Governmental Organizations (NGOs). And because it is not a done deal, they are all planning a new massive gathering to reboot Agenda 21 and force it across the finish line.

Over the weekend of September 25 – 27, 2015, at the United Nations Headquarters in New York City thousands of delegates, UN diplomats, representatives of Non-governmental  Organizations, heads of state and the Pope, will converge to present a new fifteen-year plan entitled “Transforming Our World: the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development.”

Just as in 1992, they are openly telling us what the plan includes and how they intend to put it in force. The preamble to the plan says, “All countries and all stakeholders, acting in collaborative partnership, *WILL* implement this plan.” It goes on to say, “We are determined to take the bold and transformative steps which are urgently needed to shift the world onto a sustainable and resilient path. As we embark on this collective journey, we pledge that no one will be left behind.” When I read these words I don’t glow with anticipation, I bristle with dread.

That, my friends, is a direct challenge and a threat to anyone who dares to disagree with the plan or stand in their way.  They promise us that they “WILL” do it and it will be forced on everyone. Our experience with Agenda 21 over the past 23 years tells us what to expect.

Here are the seventeen goals to be presented and what they really mean:

*Goal 1.* *End poverty in all its forms everywhere*. The only answer the plan offers for eliminating poverty is redistribution of wealth. The document calls for “equal rights to economic resources.” That means government is claiming an absolute power to take away anything that belongs to you to give to whomever it deems more deserving. That is government-sanctioned theft. These are only Band-Aids that solve nothing. Tomorrow those on the bread lines will still need more. There is not a single idea in these plans to give the poor a way to earn their own wealth so they no longer need government handouts. The final result; a never ending cycle of poverty that will consume the middle class.

*Goal 2. End hunger, achieve food security and improve nutrition and promote sustainable agriculture.* UN documents go into great detail on controlling food supplies. They detail enforcing “sustainable farming tactics” which have been proven to force up the cost of food production while decreasing yield. It is basically the old Soviet practice of farm control that turned the bread basket of the world into non productive wasteland. The document details the use of government controlled seed and plant banks… “to ensure access to and fair and equitable sharing of benefits arising from the utilization of genetic resources and associated traditional knowledge as internationally agreed.” In other words, our future food sources will be put into the hands of politically connected bureaucrats who have never been on a farm. .  Starvation on a massive scale will trim the population to more sustainable levels.

*Goal 3.* *Ensure healthy lives and promote well-being of all at all ages*. This means cradle to grave control over how and where we live and what we are permitted to eat. The healthy lives they promote means basically forcing us out of our cars and into walking and riding bikes as we are relocated into controlled high rise apartment buildings sanctioned by government. Meat will be out of the question as raising herds is not considered to be “sustainable.  But don’t worry.  Obamacare for all will deal with the predictable decline in health that is sure to follow.

*Goal 4. Ensure inclusive and equitable quality education and promote lifelong learning opportunities for all.* We have long known that lifelong learning is the means to continually apply behavior modification practices to assure we maintain the desired attitudes, values and beliefs to live in a global village

*Goal 5. Achieve gender equality and empower all women and girls.* The rainbow flag flies as we ignore Shariah law and its war on women.

*Goal 6. Ensure availability and sustainable management of water and sanitation*. Ask California how sustainable water control is working for them as these policies have torn down water systems and dams to “free the rivers.” The original pioneers found the land to be a desert. They built a sophisticated water control system that resulted in an emerald green paradise. Now, as Sustainable policies are being enforced, they are witnessing the return of the desert, destroying productive land. Meanwhile, across the nation, the EPA is moving to take control of all the water in the United States. Control the water, control the population.

*Goal 7. Ensure access to affordable, reliable, sustainable and modern energy for all.  *Seriously? Their solution is to ban oil and enforce wind and solar power. Every study across the nation and around the world has proven that these “modern” energy sources are unreliable and force up the cost of energy. Some report health problems related to life under the turbines. Moreover, the carnage of the birds and bats that are being chopped up and fried by these “sustainable” energy practices goes against everything environmentalists told us about protecting species.
_


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2019)

*Goal 8. Promote sustained, inclusive and sustainable economic growth, full and productive employment and decent work for all*. One thing our 23 years of Agenda 21 have proven, there is no economic growth. European nations that implemented sustainable energy and water controls guidelines are now dumping those programs as fast as they can to save their economies.  And who decides what is “productive” or “decent” work? Do we leave it to the bureaucrats to decide?

*Goal 9. Build resilient infrastructure, promote inclusive and sustainable industrialization and foster innovation. *Oh come now. Sustainable industrialization means destroyed industry. No real industry can remain in business under a government managed economy with its shifting rules and constant increase in taxes. Government doesn’t create industry or prosperity. Our government’s real job is to provide protection of the market place so real innovators are free to create new ideas, industries and opportunities. Government itself is a job killer when it gets in the way.

*Goal 10. Reduce inequality within and among countries. * This is another form of redistribution of wealth that forces industries from first world to third world nations. By using oppressive sustainable policies to drive up production costs, companies are forced to take their factories to the poorer nations. The second trick is to exempt those poorer nations from the very environmental rules and regulations that caused the factories to move in the first place. Can anyone explain how this helps the environment? It doesn’t. It simply makes everyone equally poor. This is also an assault on national sovereignty.

*Goal 11. Make cities and human settlements inclusive, safe, resilient and sustainable. *This is Smart Growth which promises a utopia of families and neighbors playing and working together, riding bikes, walking to work in stress free communities. It really means the end of private property rights, single family homes, and stack and pack high rises where residents are over taxed, over regulated, rents are high and individual thoughts and actions are viewed as a threat to the “well-ordered society.” And by the way, the American Planning Association did a study to see if their smart growth plans worked and their own report concluded that Smart Growth doesn’t work.


_*Goal 12. Ensure sustainable consumption and production patterns. *What more is there to say? Control from the top down.


*Goal 13. Take urgent action to combat climate change and its impacts. *Here it is! The root of the entire plan. Climate Change. How many scientific reports do real scientists have to present to show this is the greatest scam ever devised to create a reason for government to control every aspect of our lives? Well, here, let the Global Warming scare mongers tell you their true purpose in their own words:

“*No matter if the science of global warming is all phony – climate change provides the greatest opportunity to bring about justice and equality in the world*.” Christine Stewart (former Canadian Minister of the Environment). Justice built on a lie? And here is another quote to make it clear. “*We’ve got to ride this global warming issue. Even if the theory of global warming is wrong, we will be doing the right thing in terms of economic and environmental policy.*” Timothy Wirth (President, UN Foundation). The end justifies the means!  Notice that Mr. Wirth is as concerned with the economy as he is with the environment.

*Goal 14. Conserve and sustainably use the oceans, seas and marine resources for sustainable development*. Control the water, control society. This one is really aimed at destroying the oil industry in order to enforce wind and solar power. This is the UN pounding its chest to become the central global government it has always sought to be. It has no more right to the seas than it does to the air we breath or the surface of the moon.

*Goal 15. Protect, restore and promote sustainable use of terrestrial ecosystems, sustainably manage forests, combat desertification, and halt and reverse land degradation and halt biodiversity loss.  *Have you been watching the news as the greatest fires in history are destroying millions of acres of forests? Why is this happening? Because of sustainable forest management that refuses to allow the removal of dead trees from the forest floor. This creates  a density of combustable material  to fuel massively hot and unmanageable fires. If you want to save a forest, send an environmentalist back to his high rise in New York City where he belongs.

*Goal 16. Promote peaceful and inclusive societies for sustainable development, provide access to justice for all and build effective, accountable and inclusive institutions at all levels. *This is Social Justice which really means social engineering.  Have you ever once witnessed an “effective” or “accountable” institution coming out of the United Nations? By its very nature, the UN is unaccountable. Who would be the entity to oversee that accountability? Every one of these programs outlined in the 2030 Agenda creates money, power and unaccountability at every level of government. That is why government is now running out of control and people are feeling so hopeless in trying to deal with their governments. Goal 16 should be named the “Foxes Running the Hen House” goal.

*Goal 17. Strengthen the means of implementation and revitalize the global partnership for sustainable development. *This means the re-boot of Agenda 21, because that was the original “global partnership.”  This goal is a call for all of the treaties, plans and schemes devised in the massive UN meetings to be made the law of the globe. It is total global government and it is a sure highway to misery, destruction of human society, individual thought, motivation and dreams.

 In 1992 they told us that Agenda 21 was just a suggestion. Today, after experiencing the “wrenching transformation” of our society that Al Gore called for, we know it was much more than that. And we have suffered the consequences as our economy has plummeted, as the middle class is disappearing, jobs are non-existent and the world is in turmoil.

Now the power elite which prey on the poor and helpless are determined to finish the job. They are fast moving toward the goal of eliminating individual nation states; controlling individual actions and wiping private property ownership from the face of the Earth. Their goal is to make us all “equal” in the same chains to assure none of us can disrupt their well ordered utopian nightmare.

Well, now our time machine has brought us back from 1992 to the present. As we disembark, one voice should be ringing in our ears.  In clear and concise words we were  warned of what Agenda 21 was designed to do. “*Isn’t the only hope for the planet that the industrialized nations collapse? Isn’t it out responsibility to bring that about?”* The voice belonged to Maurice Strong, Secretary General of the UN Chairman of the Earth Summit as he delivered an official statement.

But here in 2015, the same forces are about to introduce the 2030 Agenda. We have the advantage of knowing what is intended. The 2030 Agenda to “Transform the World” is to be built on the ruins and desolation of a thousand such schemes for control over human life. Each time they have failed to achieve their lofty goals but have brought about a slow decline in liberty and self sufficiency.  And each time they have come back with a new “plan.” The 2030 Agenda is Agenda 21 re-booted.  But this time you and I don’t have an excuse to ignore it. We know what it is from the start. Now we have a new opportunity and the obligation to stop it dead in its tracks.  We’ve been given a second chance.  Let’s not waste it.


Share
 Print page 





* Tom DeWeese *
_


----------

